# 30% off Euro car parts including detailing bits!



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Spend over 39.99 and use the code SERVICE30 and bingo


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just tried this. The megs g220 v2 is 139.99!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Just tried this. The megs g220 v2 is 139.99!!


That's tempting


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

megs hyper wash and wheel brightener (both 3.8 ltr) comes in at £39.19 delivered after discount


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh very usefull will be using this when i get paid.

Need service parts and some new brake pads


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone know how long this is running for?


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice find. Megs Hyper Dressing £31.49!


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

got some hyper wash, last touch and super degreaser for £55  Bargin, basically got one free :thumb:

whats the hyper dressing like? was thinking of getting some of this?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice, brake discs and pads for my van and car, air filter for both, and a few other bits coming to £160


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Tim186 said:


> got some hyper wash, last touch and super degreaser for £55  Bargin, basically got one free :thumb:
> 
> whats the hyper dressing like? was thinking of getting some of this?


Nice. Will place my order too incase that switch on and realise lol.

Heard mixed comments on the Hyper dressing, most good


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Does it work if you haven't bought there before? Just put stuff in basket but code not working?


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

it worked just now when I was pricing a order.


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

ryand said:


> Does it work if you haven't bought there before? Just put stuff in basket but code not working?


You need to spend over £39.99 for it to work.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Worked great - thanks for the code.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers for the code still not cheaper with the code than VW Spares (oil, oil filter etc...), thanks though it IS appreciated.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

website is down at minute


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> Anyone know how long this is running for?


I would hurry up and place your order asap, the code is popular and I doubt if it will carry on for long!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Thanks..... :thumb: just ordered & paid for some items...._


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome post!

Just got 2 x Last Touch (3.8l Bottles) and 1 x Super Degreaser for £52.47!!!

Last touch alone is around £29 each on CYC at the moment so that's a bargain!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> Last touch alone is around £29 each on CYC at the moment so that's a bargain!!


How much!! Think I paid around £19 4 years ago, that's gone up alot.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Awesome post!
> 
> Just got 2 x Last Touch (3.8l Bottles) and 1 x Super Degreaser for £52.47!!!
> 
> Last touch alone is around £29 each on CYC at the moment so that's a bargain!!


Couldn't resist, also ordered 2 x APC, 1 x Glass Concentrate and 1 x Hyper wash!

That came to £63 instead of £90!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Megs G220 v2 has gone up by a tenner since last night - guess they have been hit hard by this code!

The code still works though making this product £146.99


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Couldn't resist, also ordered 2 x APC, 1 x Glass Concentrate and 1 x Hyper wash!
> 
> That came to £63 instead of £90!


that's a massive bargain!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

good find cheers just got some new LCR discs for £36 instead of £52


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm still in fear that they'll find a way not to honour the order but hope that's not the case!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Then they should disable the code!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

whats interesting is that the email confirmation from them states the total as £36.12, yet when i log into my account on ECP.com under orders it shows processing and a total of £51.60...

no mention of the 30% code unless it doesnt show under the "orders" section.

Will keep an eye on that, might be worth checking if people have ordered.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

bugger it ,credit card has been abused,ordered a megs v2 machine 3megs machine pads a bottle of megs compound a pack of megs foam applicators and it came to 186.85 saving of over 80 quid .however the pads were out of stock so not too sure when it will all be delivered.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

A little price hike makes a company crap? There's not many good companys in the world then. 

30% is never enough for some eh?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> How much!! Think I paid around £19 4 years ago, that's gone up alot.


4 years ago:doublesho

Think Credit Crunch, Exchange Rates, Fuel prices.

Plus, back then you could get $2 to the £1


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

robtech said:


> how annoying about the megs machine was on there site at 630am it was£199 now 209. was going to buy one but if the company is crap like this then they dont deserve my money after all.


Bear in mind Rob that there is not a lot of margin for re-sellers of megs so as they are offering 30% across the board they probobly realised that they have to cut losses where this code could cost them dear:thumb:


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

ryand said:


> Megs G220 v2 has gone up by a tenner since last night - guess they have been hit hard by this code!
> 
> The code still works though making this product £146.99


£146.99 is still the cheapest i can find anywhere online including free delivery...... :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Code no longer working................


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> 4 years ago:doublesho
> 
> Think Credit Crunch, Exchange Rates, Fuel prices.
> 
> Plus, back then you could get $2 to the £1


All valid points! :lol: I actually still have some LT left as well, enough to make a bottle up but then I ain't used it for over a year!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> still have some LT left as well, enough to make a bottle up but then I ain't used it for over a year!


Sell it. You can make a nice profit:thumb:


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Code no longer working................


I have just ordered the G220...



> *Order Summary*
> *Item: *Meguiars G220 v2 Dual Action Polisher
> *Part No.: *549779091
> *Stock:* In Stock
> ...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Doh!

It would help if I'd logged in first!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Pat172 said:


> I have just ordered the G220...


cant decide on getting one of these or DAS6 Pro - what made you choose the Megs?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i ordered one ,mainly due to the amount of vids etc and high ratings on the web eg you tube plus Megs has a great customer service ....ive been humming and hawwing over the das 6 and megs for months but it was the offer that made me finally decide.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome mate, thank you. Just ordered all the service parts for my Mrs's Cooper S and threw in a G220 V2 and saved £110


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Happy to spread the love, hope the orders come through for you all!


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

*Superb*

Just ordered a g220 and few bits, saved a small fortune - just hope it arrives before I leave for hols!!
Actually tempted to take a few bits with me to the outlaws.....
Not sure if I fancy machining in 35 degrees though


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of my order was out of stock so i had an email saying please advise if you are happy to wait for it so i replied yesterday but didn't hear back...

I just logged in to check the status and it said there's a query against the order so to check E-mail. I still hadn't had a reply so called them quickly with my 2 order ref's and just confirmed that i'm happy to wait for the goods.

Should be ok - they are apparently going to email me with lead times once they find out.


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

ryand said:


> cant decide on getting one of these or DAS6 Pro - what made you choose the Megs?


At that price, for a Megs unit you'd be mad not to! :thumb:

I have just got an email as confirmation, and should have my new G220 by Monday  :buffer:

Ive used EuroCarParts alot mainly for service parts before, I ordered an alternator for my Astra with a 30% discount last year, and got an email saying it was out of stock for 2 weeks, at first i thought it was becuase i'd saved £60 and they didnt want to supply it, however a week after the order, i got an email confirming dispatch and 2 days later it was at my front door :thumb:

Go go G220 - Can't wait :buffer:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one MarkH:thumb:

The Megs rep for Euro Car Parts is going to get a nice bonus next month.

The buyer from ECP will be on the phone, "get me some more stock and fast, your gear has gone crazy"


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol most of there high end stuff for megs is now out of stock.lol


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Pat172 said:


> At that price, for a Megs unit you'd be mad not to! :thumb:
> 
> I have just got an email as confirmation, and should have my new G220 by Monday  :buffer:
> 
> ...


why do you say that then over the das6 pro?


----------



## jayswiss (May 6, 2011)

MarkH said:


> Spend over 39.99 and use the code SERVICE30 and bingo


Good man; this is much appreciated. :thumb:

Turns out that the 2 BMW OEM charcol-activated cabin filters for my car are made by Vaico. BMW charge over £80 for a set, whilst ECP sells them at under £30; seems both are made in the same factory and probably come off the same production line. Take a look at this...

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=118624


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice one - just got service Items for the 5 series and A4, and some hyperwash as was getting low - saved ~£50...


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for that......service kit, and to get it over the £39.99 added in a couple of pads.....:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Code is still working!!!

Only problem is the Meg's products have gone up by funnily enough AT LEAST 30% if not a bit more in some cases haha.

Certainly the Detailer range of 3.78L bottles anyway!


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

ryand said:


> why do you say that then over the das6 pro?


It worked out £20 more than the DAS6 from CYC - 
Ive dealt with Meguiars alot and i supose i went for the marketing, brand name and the fact ECP were giving the 30% Off!

Getting everything ready for a going over on the weekend if its good weather!

:devil:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone else having issues with ecp


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

nickg123 said:


> Most of my order was out of stock so i had an email saying please advise if you are happy to wait for it so i replied yesterday but didn't hear back...
> 
> I just logged in to check the status and it said there's a query against the order so to check E-mail. I still hadn't had a reply so called them quickly with my 2 order ref's and just confirmed that i'm happy to wait for the goods.
> 
> Should be ok - they are apparently going to email me with lead times once they find out.


looks like there mucking lots of folk about,good way to not have any return custom them


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

just called my credit card company to check to see if ECP have charged me and they have charged me twice for the 1 order so now my credit card instead of being charged 186.85 has been charged 373.70 to say iam angry is an understatement...what if i had gone over my limit or was out somewhere and needed to use my card and couldnt cause of ECP.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Received my bits with no issues.


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my G220 Saturday afternoon 

Off to work i go - will post pics!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

no reply from ecp regards order


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I'm bemused by ECP

I ordered a service kit a megs pad and slide lock brush to get to the magic figure.

I then received a phone call to say the the brush was out of stock and would be up to 10 days, no problem I'll wait.

Got home today to find it's been shipped with out the brush, but they've still applied the discount ( I think)


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

finally got items.


----------



## Nobleman (Mar 21, 2011)

Last day to get your 30% off!!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

new bosch battery for £30? Would be cheeky not too. Cheers for the code!


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm soo tempted to order the G220....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I ordered some parts for the car, no issues with them taking the money and they arrived within a few days. Shame the car decided to die after ordering them though so I took them back and got refunded yesterday, again no problems. I didn't think much of their packaging, thin flimsy box stapled at the bottom to hold heavy brake discs! I'll use them again though when another code becomes available.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi I just get email from ECP that my order has been canceled this is joke


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> Hi I just get email from ECP that my order has been canceled this is joke


bloody hell mate you are being messed about!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone recived some megs bits ??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Hi I just get email from ECP that my order has been canceled this is joke


When did you order? Even if you ordered on the last day they've taken 5 days to cancel it which is poor service. Glad I didn't bother ordering now I had a feeling that they would cancel most of the orders.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

These guys are a joke, ordered hyperwash,last touch and super degreaser only to be told they wouldnt get the super degreaser for two weeks. I recieved both of them but the idiot packed them in a plastic bag which was in huge box that could have easily fit 6 bottles only to find that the last touch had leaked everywhere. Phoned them up and got a replacement only for them same thing to happen again and for it to leak everywhere. not happy.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I ordered nearly two weeks ago not on last day how about that

And best thing is I get confirmation that my order will be sent as soon as they get stock and 5 min later they cancel my order bunch of t...s


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys

Just seen on their Facebook page there is another 30% discount code.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/EuroCarPartsUK



> *Euro Car Parts*‎
> 30% OFF ALL PARTS, just type the code: ISLEWORTH3. Enjoy! This is just for our FaceBook and Twitter fans...not to found anywhere else! Hurry, 1 WEEK only (Excludes some items including Tools, Performance items and ICE).


 I have just tried it on the G220 and its giving the 30% discount again \o/ - Haven't tried it on any other detailing bits, but im guessing they will all take 30% off again.

Pat


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Polished Bliss are currently offering £40 off the G220 with free delivery if that helps?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-g220-dual-action-machine-polisher-cat10.html


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

:thumb::buffer: Not a bad offer and i can vouch the G220 is a sound machine, even for a newb like me! 

Polishied Bliss = £160 delivered
eurocarparts = £146 delivered

If the code stops working on ECP the polishined Bliss is the next cheapest!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

whats the new offer code??


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Pat172 said:


> :thumb::buffer: Not a bad offer and i can vouch the G220 is a sound machine, even for a newb like me!
> 
> Polishied Bliss = £160 delivered
> eurocarparts = £146 delivered
> ...


ECP code really does knock a chunck off doesnt it! :thumb:

Might have to have a look....


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

> *Euro Car Parts‎*
> 30% OFF ALL PARTS, just type the code: ISLEWORTH3. Enjoy! This is just for our FaceBook and Twitter fans...not to found anywhere else! Hurry, 1 WEEK only (Excludes some items including Tools, Performance items and ICE).


Above 

might be worth putting this on a deal forum 

edit:
Its on HUKD - Says its valid for 1 week only.
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/back-30-off-parts-euro-car-parts-valid-for-1-week-only/972068


----------

